# Specialized Ariel Bike



## FOGAF (Jan 7, 2008)

I went with my gf to look at bikes for her and she rode the Myka and Myka sport and loved them. They also had a bike called the Specialized Ariel. It is a hybrid bike, but looking at the geometry and talking to the people at the bike shop. It can be ridden as a 29er MTB if the right tires are put on. I was wondering if any of you own one of these and ride it off road. She would have ridden the bike, but they didn't have one in her size.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Hybrid? Maybe things have changed, but from what I understand no good can come of trying to use anything hybrid as a real mountain bike. If I am wrong, someone please enlighten me.


----------



## FOGAF (Jan 7, 2008)

Since I've posted this she found a very good deal on a Myka, but looking at the bike in shop, it looks like a very capable off road bike. And a good women's specific option for those who like the big wheels (700c). Especially as a first bike for moderate trail riding, as in no huge drops or extremely rocky terain. I was just checking to see if anyone had done this before with this bike that way I could get some more info about it if she decided to get this one.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

formica, i sell quite a few ariels to women looking to do test the mtb waters. sure it's not a full on hardtail, but it's really a lighter duty/slightly upright 29er with semi slcik 700x45s on it. it's not your gramma's cruise around the block with the kids bike, though it will sure handle that. 
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=10Ariel&eid=4672&menuItemId=12188

not that anyone posting here is going to be super interested in it, but for several midwestern ladies i sell them to, they like the versatility and ability to dip a toe in the water of mtb without giving up a bit of comfort and easy rolling of a hybrid.


----------



## FOGAF (Jan 7, 2008)

markf said:


> formica, i sell quite a few ariels to women looking to do test the mtb waters. sure it's not a full on hardtail, but it's really a lighter duty/slightly upright 29er with semi slcik 700x45s on it. it's not your gramma's cruise around the block with the kids bike, though it will sure handle that.
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=10Ariel&eid=4672&menuItemId=12188
> 
> not that anyone posting here is going to be super interested in it, but for several midwestern ladies i sell them to, they like the versatility and ability to dip a toe in the water of mtb without giving up a bit of comfort and easy rolling of a hybrid.


It definitely looks like it was designed to be on the MTB side of the hybrid, and it is a good bike for commuting, which she would be doing. That is part of the reason we were looking at it. The Myka is a great bike and I think she's going to be very happy with it and hopefully will like riding as much as I do.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

markf said:


> formica, i sell quite a few ariels to women looking to do test the mtb waters. sure it's not a full on hardtail, but it's really a lighter duty/slightly upright 29er with semi slcik 700x45s on it. it's not your gramma's cruise around the block with the kids bike, though it will sure handle that.
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=10Ariel&eid=4672&menuItemId=12188
> 
> not that anyone posting here is going to be super interested in it, but for several midwestern ladies i sell them to, they like the versatility and ability to dip a toe in the water of mtb without giving up a bit of comfort and easy rolling of a hybrid.


I'll take your work on it... I don't keep up on everything. My main experience with hybrids has been clinics where I've had to coach beginners who show up with a hybrid wanting to "mountain bike" and it's not always very successful just because of the bike geometry.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

My mom is looking at getting an Ariel, mainly for casual gravel and dirt trails. Some bumps but nothing crazy.
What is the tire clearance like? I think she would appreciate mtb tires for the extra cush.


----------

